

70mm Apollo Images - lanbird
http://www.lpi.usra.edu/resources/apollo/catalog/70mm/
70mm Hasselblad Image Catalog, Lunar and Planetary Institute
======
lanbird
lol how people cant admire those exclusive photos!

